# Remote Switches Recalled by Woodstock International Due to Fire Hazard



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2009)

check out full story here

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
August 18, 2009
Release # 09-308

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 840-8420
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Remote Switches Recalled by Woodstock International Due to Fire Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Shop Fox Dust Collection Remote Switches

Units: About 450

Manufacturer: Woodstock International, of Bellingham, Wash.

Hazard: An incorrectly sized wire inside the remote switch can overheat, posing a fire hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: Woodstock International has received 10 reports of the remote switch overheating. No injuries were reported.

Description: The recalled product is a remote dust collector switch, which remotely turns on and off a woodworking dust collector. The product is a black electrical outlet box that comes with two hand-held remote controls. The electrical outlet box has a label that reads "Remote Dust Collector Switch". Both the electrical box and remote controls have "Shop Fox" molded into the plastic on the top side of the product. Model numbers D3038 & D3346 were printed on the carton but not on the remote control unit. The recalled switches measure 4 and 13/16" long by 3 and 7/16" wide.

Sold by: Woodworking stores nationwide from July 2008 through June 2009 for about $50.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled product and contact Woodstock International for directions on how to receive a replacement or a full refund.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, please contact Woodstock International at (800) 840-8420 between 7 a.m. and 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, visit the firm's Web site at www.Woodstockint.com or e-mail the firm at [email protected]*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------

